# Skiptooth chain lube question



## Ernbar (Oct 30, 2020)

Got my skiptooth chain cleaned up so which lubricant to use? Read about using 30w motor oil or are the modern dry lubricants better?


----------



## srfndoc (Oct 30, 2020)

I use White Lighting Epic Ride.



			Amazon.com


----------



## SKPC (Oct 30, 2020)

I am a *big advocate *of this one....synthetic and smelly but lasts many rides longer than most lubes I have tried...





https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=253322137176

Unfortunately not cheap...  but....well worth it.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 30, 2020)

For general purpose riding in reasonable conditions, light oil like 20 weight will work; 30-weight medium oil will work; modern synthetic chain lubes will also work. That all works, you just have to be reasonable about maintenance. Don't go really heavy or really thin with the oil. Don't try ultra heavy, syrupy oil and don't use WD-40 as a lube, for example. It needs to be thick enough to not all fly off or drain out, and it needs to be thin enough to get into the chain joints. More importantly keep the chain clean. Wipe down and brush-out after you go through a lot of sand. Wipe down and brush out if you start to notice build-up on the chain and the gear teeth.  Clean the drive train at the end of the riding season so it will be ready for next season, etc. Check the chain and gear teeth for wear every so often. The modern stuff is great, but medium oil will work fine too.


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 30, 2020)

Thanks for all the suggestions. This is my first skiptooth equipped bike and did not want to mess it up.


----------

